# Great-Looking Audi S7 with 21-inch Wheels on Display at Paris Motor Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just returned from Paris where we attended the Paris Motor Show. We're working on our report though our photo gallery is now live, including shots of this great-looking Brilliant Red example. Note the optional 21-inch rotor wheels and the tailored Audi Exclusive luggage in the trunk. Also found was a new 1:43 scale S7 model in the Audi Collection store. Find more in our S7-specific gallery (first link) and our general Paris gallery (second link) below.

* Paris Audi S7 Gallery *

* Paris General Audi Gallery *


----------

